# Ballast Cell Tower on Roof



## LLL (Apr 5, 2011)

Any one have any experience with getting these towers temporarily moved so we can replace the roof - its getting old being transferred all afternoon by ATT. There are currently 3 on this roof section and I'm afraid they are not all under the same provider.

Thanks


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I would write into the contract that cell towers are to be removed by others before the start of the job.

If you look at them there are warning signs on them saying not to work around them for extended periods of time. Lotsa microwaves. Safe? I'd rather not find out


----------



## LLL (Apr 5, 2011)

Yup - that's the plan - owner removes overburden, and ATT special projects is the division that any one should look for finally got a call back - they will co-ordinate with us and move them at no cost to me or the building owner - Just bidding now and no plans to go near they are juiced up pretty good. Starting to see more of these in my area


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

We've worked around them in the past, what a pain in the back side.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

If I absolutely had to work around one, I would make sure I put in my propsoal a CYA that I am not in any way responsible for lost signals. Oh wait, that's already in my propsoal as a standard line in our service agreement. Nudge a satellite dfish 1" and it might not work, I don't know how sensative the cell towers are but I wouldn't want to pay a team of cellular techs to come out and re-calibrate  


I wonder what OSHA has to say about working around cellular towers. I bid a job last year and was awarded the job but had to turn it down due to labor issues. But anyways, the job had cellular towers and I sent an email to OSHA to get their official opinion in regards to working around the towers, if it was healthy, what precautions we needed to take. Who wants to wager on how long, or if ever, it took OSHA to get back to me? I'm still waiting for them to call me back, and I was completely unable to find anything about it on the OSHA website after about an hour or looking (Now I know some braianiac is going to go find it and post the link and tell it only took them a few seconds  )


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Ditto on the sat dishes.

Most of the cell towers on roofs around here are not movable. One of the buildings we work on has 4 or 5 different company's towers on it. All different shapes and sizes. All on a ballasted EPDM, reroof time on it should be fun!


----------

